# Thayne, WY - Ultra mount 67865 or 63883 needed.



## Jed Heap (Dec 1, 2019)

Looking for a 67865 for my 89 gmc 1500 4x4 or a 63883 for a 05 dodge 4x4 ram 2500. For sale is the 67981 that came with the used western plow I just bought. It fits a 99-06 gmc/chevy I think.


----------

